# Replacement Logan cross feed dial (big snough for old eyes)



## Mister Ed (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, after life getting in the way for the last 6 months I am finally back on the kick to redo the cross feed dials on the 210. Well there certainly is a lot of 'buzz' on this subject since MrPete's video series. However, I really want to go with 200 graduations and a large (3") dial ... without loosing working capacity. So, really I want to recreate the Stelling set up, or very similar. Most of the external dimensions of the Stelling are available (I think even reposted here someplace). But I have a few questions if there is anyone that is familiar with them.

Did stelling dials use the original cross slide screw?
What did the internals look like? Bushings, thrust bearings, ets?
Was the graduated ring adjustable (zero-able)? Or was it solid with the rest of the movable dial?
Like I said, still in the planning stages (again) ... and I am not that good at planning these type things out, LOL.


----------



## Alan Douglas (Sep 30, 2014)

Anything like this?  I've seen this dial on Logans but I don't recall who made it.  I probably had it apart 20 years ago when I restored the lathe but I don't recall any details.  The dial doesn't appear to be zeroable.


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 30, 2014)

Alan - That is interesting, is that on a Logan? If not, is it aftermarket? Does it impact the usable area of the cross slide?

This is a pic from Ryan @ thepitching machine.com. He has a post on his site to use his pics freely.



There are more pics of this same dial here (on this site):
Stelling Dial Measurements


----------



## Alan Douglas (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes the cross slide does run into it eventually.  The dial is 3 3/4" diameter and is on a Logan 955.  I've seen photos of others so I know it was a standard accessory from someone.


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 8, 2014)

OK, Clueless wanted to see updates on my plans. Here is where I am currently working on. It is a cross between what I know of a Stelling dial, Bob Neidorff's '09 article in Home Shop Machinist, and my own tweaks.
(dimensions left off for clarity).


I may change that slope on the outer, stationary ring. Thrust bearing goes in the recessed section of the rotating side (between the two parts) and provides a slight clearance between the two.

And both pieces together:
Outer zero-able dial (partly cut away) is shown along with the two parts above.


3" zero-able dial, uses original cross feed screw, does not limit cross feed travel. I will also look at installing a thrust bearing inside the cross slide, between the gear and the bushing that the screw goes through. The two bearings should help me get most of the non-thread related slop out. I am also toying with the idea of putting a small ball bearing in the left side of the "extension tube", to help support the crossfeed screw ... just to prevent any flexing.


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 9, 2014)

Alan - I think I found the patent on your dials.


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Ed;

Quite a project. Ambitious from my exceptionally limited perspective. I'll be interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Alan Douglas (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for finding the patent. It looks identical.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 10, 2014)

That would be one heck of an upgrade for the 210. I could go for that on mine for sure.

_Dan


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 10, 2014)

Alan Douglas said:


> Thanks for finding the patent. It looks identical.


There is a second page with drawings as well. It looks like some of them had (at lease as an option) some type of adjustable stop mechanism as well. Teh patten number is that 2,xxx,xxx number in the upper right corner. I was looking at pictures in google an djust stumbled onto it.



Redlineman said:


> Hey Ed;
> 
> Quite a project. Ambitious from my exceptionally limited perspective. I'll be interested to see what you come up with!


HA ... I kept waiting for one of you other guys to show me step by step pics!! I hope it is not above my experience level. I am not a machinist ... but I sure can make metal into smaller pieces.

Looking at things last night, I may actually use one of the SherLine graduated dials and modify it for the zero-able ring ... I like that black finish with the silver lines. Worth a shot for $30. I will have to tweak the drawings a bit ... that will make the dial size 3.25".:whistle:

Metal is ordered and on its way ... did not have enough that big.


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally got some time to putter around and got started on the "inner" dial. 3.25" 4140 turned down to 1.60". I was a little worried about turning the 4140. The only issue was an issue I created when I installed the new motor this spring. Hogging off the 4140 made me stop and readjust/correct the issue. Yes I could have saved some metal and designed this with a pressed or threaded 0 - ring ... but I got a good deal on the piece of 3.25" stock.


Still need to clean/square up the flange. Then plan to drill a starter hole for boring bar and cut off this portion so I can chuck it up on the 1.6" end to bore and finish off.

Open to suggestions if anyone has them.


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 22, 2014)

Better get a big bucket of popcorn ... I aint none too fast.:whistle:


----------



## Mister Ed (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok, Redlineman ... I told you to get a big bucket of popcorn.:whistle:

Had a chance to putz around the last couple of evenings. Here are a couple of progress pics.


----------



## Redlineman (Nov 5, 2014)

I think you're a natural, Ed. :thumbsup2:


----------

